# Vieux mais pas âgé (expressions)



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Je cherche des expressions contenant "vieux" où la notion d'âge n'intervient pas...
Des expressions imagées seraient les bienvenues bien sûr. 
J'espère que ça vous amusera de m'en citer quelques unes, sinon je risquerais de croire que vous êtes tous de "vieux ronchons", jeunes comme vieux. 
Merci.


----------



## geve

Tiens, bonjour Karine !  

Là tout de suite comme ça, je pense à "un vieux de la vieille", qui pour moi implique une ancienneté (professionnelle par exemple), sans pour autant signifier que la personne a 90 ans... Je ne sais pas si ça rentre dans tes critères ?

Ah tiens, il y a "vieille fille", aussi !  

Sinon, "vieux" intervient beaucoup dans les insultes, au même titre que "petit..." ou "gros...". Ces adjectifs ne sont pas dans ce cas à prendre au sens propre ("petit malotru" peut être employé même si le matotru en question fait 1 mètre 90 !) mais suffisent parfois à transformer un mot innocent en insulte. Par exemple, "peau" ou "bique" tout seuls auront beaucoup moins de poids qu'avec un joli "vieille" devant.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,


Quelques unes assez courrantes. Mais je ne suis pas certain pour toutes que l'âge n'entre pas au moins un peu compte...

vieil ami
vieil ermite
vieux renard
les vieux (synoyme de parents)
(salut) mon vieux


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour, 
Le Trésor de la Langue Française informatisé donne quelques expressions:



> *a) Fam. ou pop. [Sans valeur dépréc., renforce une interj. amicale] Vieux fou; (ma) vieille branche; vieille cloche; mon vieux pote; mon (bon) vieux (+ subst. ou nom propre). Voyons, vieux frère, faites-nous pas une tête pareille (COURTELINE, Train 8 h. 47, 1888, p. 181).
> *


 


> c) [Renforce un subst. déjà péj. ou injurieux] _Vieil abruti, idiot, imbécile; vieille canaille, chipie, coquine, crapule, folle, noix, peau, salope, teigne; vieux con, coquin, filou, fripon, salaud, scélérat_


_._
Ceci est ce qu´a dit Geve




> _Vieil argent, vieil or. Argent, or dont l'aspect est patiné et adouci comme l'argent, l'or anciens. On pourra choisir des pendants d'oreilles et une croix en vieil argent avec pierreries genre antique (MALLARMÉ, Dern. mode, 1874, p. 713).
> Vieux(-)rose. Rose terne, un peu passé, moins vif que le rose habituel. La robe était de tissu éponge vieux-rose avec des motifs de passementerie noirs
> _


 


> _Vieille lune. [P. oppos. à nouvelle lune] Dernière phase de la lune.
> _


 


> *c) Mon vieux! [Interjection traduisant la surprise ou l'indignation; le renvoi au référent « homme ou femme », âgé ou non, disparaît complètement] Eh ben, mon vieux!... Nom d'un chien, nous le verrons bien si y a pas plan! (COURTELINE, Train 8 h. 47, 1888, p. 157).
> *


 
Tous les proverbes que j´ai trouvés avec _vieux_ ont une connotation de vieillesse.

Au revoir


----------



## zaby

Il y a aussi
"Oh la vieille blague !"
"Oh la vieille excuse !"
...
pour dire, dans un autre registre  , "quelle blague/excuse éculée" 
et par extension ça peut aussi vouloir dire "quelle blague/excuse médiocre" même si elle est originale.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Il y a aussi "il traîne un *vieux rhume*", "une *vielle toux*", un "*vieux relent* de tabac froid", qui ne sont selon moi, que des tournures expressives pour insister, ici, sur l'idée de durée.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

vieille baderne
vieux rose, vieil or
un vieux copain
du vin vieux
le vieux monde
ma bonne vieille ville
je suis de la vieille école, très vieille France
tout ça, c'est des vieilles lunes
Mon vieux, eh ben, il ne l'est pas!
Un vieux de la vieille
Karine, j'ai pêché une vieille!


----------



## sioban

Bonsoir,
On peut dire aussi, "Dimanche midi, ma mère nous a préparé un  bon vieux cassoulet." Vieux a ici plutôt le sens de traditionnel. C'est une expression un peu familière (qui marche aussi avec un bon vieux gigot, une bonne vieille purée maison, un bon vieux ragoût des familles, etc...)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

sioban said:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> On peut dire aussi, "Dimanche midi, ma mère nous a préparé un bon vieux cassoulet." Vieux a ici plutôt le sens de traditionnel. C'est une expression un peu familière (qui marche aussi avec un bon vieux gigot, une bonne vieille purée maison, un bon vieux ragoût des familles, etc...)


Oui, mais la recette de ce cassoulet date. C'est elle qui est âgée. 
Tiens, on se demande bien pourquoi le premier exemple qui te vient à l'esprit est du cassoulet...?  Il ne me serait jamais venu à l'idée de citer la bouillabaisse par exemple... 

(L'Ange, je t'ai vu saliver !  )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:
			
		

> Tiens, bonjour Karine !
> 
> Là tout de suite comme ça, je pense à "un vieux de la vieille", qui pour moi implique une ancienneté (professionnelle par exemple), sans pour autant signifier que la personne a 90 ans... Je ne sais pas si ça rentre dans tes critères ?
> 
> Ah tiens, il y a "vieille fille", aussi !
> 
> Sinon, "vieux" intervient beaucoup dans les insultes, au même titre que "petit..." ou "gros...". Ces adjectifs ne sont pas dans ce cas à prendre au sens propre ("petit malotru" peut être employé même si le matotru en question fait 1 mètre 90 !) mais suffisent parfois à transformer un mot innocent en insulte. Par exemple, "peau" ou "bique" tout seuls auront beaucoup moins de poids qu'avec un joli "vieille" devant.


Les insultes, oui. Tu ne serais pas en train de faire du racolage pour ton fil du moment toi ?  
Effectivement, le TLFi (que j'étais bien entendu allée voir avant) parle de cette "valeur de mépris ou de condescendance" dont tu parles ici.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

C'est bizarre, Luc... tu as soigneusement évité "vieille carne" !  

Edit : rien de personnel, bien sûr...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci ! Le TLFi est mon site de référence aussi.  
Et je suis sûre que l'on peut trouver d'autres expressions, en sondant les cerveaux de tous les habitués de ce forum...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

mickaël said:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Quelques unes assez courrantes. Mais je ne suis pas certain pour toutes que l'âge n'entre pas au moins un peu compte...
> 
> vieil ami
> vieil ermite
> vieux renard
> les vieux (synoyme de parents)
> (salut) mon vieux


Si tes parents ne sont pas forcément des personnes âgées, elles le sont déjà plus que toi (j'aime les tautologies !) 
Le pote que tu salues d'un "mon vieux" n'est pas âgé par contre. En tout cas, il est même potentiellement plus jeune que toi !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

L'âge et la durée, ne se rattachent-elles pas à la même notion, finalement  ?  (le temps)


----------



## Aoyama

Moi, j'aime aussi "veni, vidi, vieilli", mais ca n'a rien a voir ...


----------



## geve

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> L'âge et la durée, ne se rattachent-elles pas à la même notion, finalement ?  (le temps)


Oui, c'est bien le problème...
Par exemple, après 5 ans passés dans la même boîte, et malgré mon âge (qui est encore loin d'inspirer le respect), certains me qualifient de "vieille routière" - ah bon, ça ne se met pas au féminin ? Bon, bon, je reformule : "on considère que je fais partie des vieux routiers"  

Donc oui, la durée est une notion toute subjective, mais finalement, l'âge l'est aussi, non ? On est toujours le "vieux" de quelqu'un ! 

Corollaire : on est toujours le "jeune" de quelqu'un, aussi...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Si, si, Aoyama ! Ca a tout à fait à voir !    
Merci.


----------



## sioban

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Tiens, on se demande bien pourquoi le premier exemple qui te vient à l'esprit est du cassoulet...?  Il ne me serait jamais venu à l'idée de citer la bouillabaisse par exemple...
> 
> (L'Ange, je t'ai vu saliver !  )


 
Je précise que je ne viens pas du sud-ouest mais du centre , alors j'ai mis cassoulet parce que c'est le premier "bon *vieux* plat typiquement bien de chez nous" qui m'est venu à l'esprit (en plus j'aime pas ça)


----------



## Aire_Azul

On ajoute même parfois l'expression "*sortir un vieux ...de derrière les fagots*".
"_Elle (nous) *a sorti* un vieux Château ..._ ( vous mettrez le vin qui siéra le plus à vos papilles...)  _*de derrière les fagots*_."
"Elle a *ressorti son vieux* discours sur l'éducation de *derrière les fagots*."

Il me semble que cette expression plaisante garde spouvent une connotation un peu moqueuse.

Salut à vous!​ 
_Josiane_​


----------



## grgatzby

une vieille baderne: quelqu'un qui n'est plus bon à rien
vieux comme Hérode (notion de durée bien sûr)


----------



## LV4-26

_Vieux_ joue aussi parfois le rôle de simple augmentatif auquel cas il a le sens de fort, intense, grand, violent etc....
Cet usage était courant dans ma jeunesse. On pouvait dire, par exemple :
_A ce moment-là, il a donné un *vieux* coup de volant à droite.

_Je crois que ce _vieux_-là est apparenté à celui de zaby (_la vieille excuse_) sans se confondre totalement avec lui.


----------



## grgatzby

Vieux dans le sens d'expérimenté: _un vieux briscard._

L'Europe _vieux continent_, est-ce péjoratif ou affectif?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Certains n'ont, hélas, pas besoin d'être âgés pour devenir de _vieux beaux_.

Certains vieillards maniaques de leur _Vieil Armagnac._

Plus triste , le Progeria ou syndrome d'Huntchinson-Gilford est un syndrome génétique rare de vieillissement prématuré, entraînant une apparence particulière dès l'âge de deux ans. Le retard de croissance, la disparition du tissu sous-cutané et la perte des phanères (formations épidermiques apparentes : ongles, poils) donnent aux patients un air de vieillard chauve.


----------



## Aoyama

Ca nous rajeunit ! Je reviens à mon _vieux_ post du 19 avril qui était : *veni, vidi, vioqui. *Du verbe vioquir, bien entendu, dont la conjugaison est un régal.


----------



## geve

Aoyama said:
			
		

> Ca nous rajeunit ! Je reviens à mon _vieux_ post du 19 avril qui était : *veni, vidi, vioqui. *Du verbe vioquir, bien entendu, dont la conjugaison est un régal.


Tiens oui, il n'a pas encore sa place dans le conjugueur maison. Mais on le trouve bien ici !

A côté du vieil armagnac, on trouve la _vieille prune_, aussi... Dans le domaine des alcools et liqueurs, on reconnaît à leur juste valeur les mérites de l'âge !


----------



## Aoyama

Ah, merci Geve ! Vioquir à Guadalquivir ...!


----------



## Calamitintin

L'expression "que tu le vieu-illes ou non" ?  Bon OK, je repasserai


----------



## l_gabriel_l

vieille canaille  <---- c'est une chanson en plus ;-)
vieux chameau  <---- c'est une chanson en plus ;-)
(en fait c'est dans la même chanson)

comment ca va , vieux ?

dis moi, vieux, elle est libre la ptite blonde ? <--- les bronzés


[hs]
prendre un coup de vieux

les vieux de la vieille

vieux comme Hérode, Chirac

   vieux-boucau  <---- c'est un patelin par chez moi, si si du bon coté du sud de la france


----------

